# Doodel Bug "spe-da-way"



## Sulley (Mar 24, 2011)

I just bought one like this, i dont have it home yet should be next week, can anyone tell me a little about them, i have seen two different styles of them, mostly the crank handel is different, i would like to now the years they were built. Thanks for any help. Sulley









This is the other style.


----------



## Sulley (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for moving this thread into this section, i had it in another section where it didnt belong. These are the picture from above.  Sulley   PS  i just found out it is from 1929





This is the one i bought.





I have desided to restore it.





Here it is going back togeither, the paint looks much brighter in these pictures.





Im having a new decal made for the seat.


----------



## Sulley (Apr 26, 2011)

My 1929 Doodle Bug "spe da way" is done, my decal guy came through again, looks great. Thanks  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful restoration job! Are those the original tires all cleaned up or they replacements. If new replacements, where did you find identical rubber at? Thanks for sharing!

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Apr 26, 2011)

Nope there the original tires, got lucky because i dont know of any place repoping ones like this.  Sulley


----------



## spook1s (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful... Great idea with the file handles!

Is the drive belt wheel made of aluminum?


----------



## Sulley (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes it is, origianily it was painted red but i thought i would give the thing a little class.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (May 3, 2011)

I have desided to sell it, i had it apriased at $1300, i would take $800 if anyone from here is interested, its also on ebay. Thanks  Sulley


----------

